# I may rest.



## quexavymz

In Latin, how would one say, "I may rest."  All I could come up with was "Ego possum requiescere.", but I'm not sure.

any suggestions?


----------



## Whodunit

I'd use the subjunctive:

*(Ego) requiescam.*

Another possibility could be to use the verb _videtur_, but I think the following use (transitive) of _requiescere_ is unclassical:

*(Me) requieturum* (esse) videtur.*

_Esse_ can be omitted. _Ego/me_ can be omitted, but is often used to put special emphasis on the person, as in Spanish (_yo_).

*A girl would use _requieturam_


----------



## quexavymz

thanks for the help!

three questions:
1) what does "esse" mean?
2) what does "videtur" mean?
3) what do you mean by unclassical?


----------



## Tany

Unclassical means out of classical.


----------



## Flaminius

> 1) what does "esse" mean?
> 2) what does "videtur" mean?


1. _Esse_ is the infinitive of the copula; sum, es, est, sumus, estis, sunt etc.
2. _Videtur_ is the passive of _video_ (to see).  An English equivalent is "look" used as an intransitive verb; He looks sad.


----------



## quexavymz

ah, thanks!


----------

